# Kai, silver beige miniature at 11 1/2 months. Before and after groom



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Haven't posted for a while, and just groomed Kai, so perfect time to pop in. Thought I'd share my before and after photos of Kai's grooming today. I always like when others share their before and afters, I think they are kind of fun. 
Believe me, I know I don't have the Scandinavian down pat, but its good enough for me I guess, would need lessons to figure out what I need to work on.
With every bath and groom, he seems to get lighter and lighter. If we go 2 weeks between baths, he looks darker, I suppose from the oils in his coat and the hairs not separating like in a clean free flowing coat.

I'm loving having a fluffy dog, and bummed at the thought of cutting that hair off for summer. I just think he will be too hot, plus I imagine he will be swimming with the big dogs all summer.

For those of you who have dogs in full coats, how do you, and your dogs manage during the summer? 

Kai's before grooming pic

Before groom by maryac58, on Flickr
After pic

Kai's after groom. by maryac58, on Flickr
I wish I could get him to hold still in one position for a good stack, but too many good things going on outside.

After groom. by maryac58, on Flickr

Not a comb over, but a blow over. by maryac58, on Flickr

Always in motion by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Kai is so beautiful. His groom is beautiful too. I love the blow over pic. Great shot.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my god that head shot of him is stunning! Wow


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, Lordy, that nose! What a gorgeous dog. Thanks for the before / after; I always enjoy them, too.

--Q


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He is unbelievable!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am always is Aww seeing him. He is a perfect package! :angel2:


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Olie said:


> I am always is Aww seeing him. He is a perfect package! :angel2:


Thanks! He certainly adds spice to our lives! He keeps my 2 standards very busy with the mind games he plays with them. We really are enjoying him. : )


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I just adore this dog! I can't believe how much he is changing but always better. I love his blow over too. My husband was speechless at first! He has never seen a photo of a silver beige before and things he's just beautiful (I'm sure he meant handsome!) LOL_


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I am secretly hoping Sulley will be silver beige after seeing pics of Kai. His mom is brown and dad is silver beige.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Simply stunning!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Kai is super handsome, as always.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

the portrait is simply stunning. somehow he looks human. so much beauty and dignity.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Again, just wanted to share before and after pics although they weren't drastic changes, maybe next groom though if summer ever comes! Its snowing hard in Southern MN right now!
Also wanted to hear thoughts about his color change so far.

*fracturedcircle*THAT'S IT! That is one big reason I think I love poodle faces, somehow they are able to convey a human like emotions or something.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks like a rock star in that head shot!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the head shot!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Just had to stop by and have another look! :adore:_


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

Dallasminis said:


> He looks like a rock star in that head shot!


He does look positively regal.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He does look positively regal which makes me want to go up and give him a big SMOOCH on his nose and break his concentration. LOL! Silly me. He does have a very smoochable nose.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so blown away by your Kai; pre-_ and_ post grooming! He has the most sensational look about him. I have _never _seen a head on a mini as glorious as his. (Got to be honest, I love my boy, but going head-to-head, Kai has it "head and shoulders" over Chagall!) It's fun watching Kai's color clear, can't wait to see his final color. But I'm sure enjoying the journey with your amazing photos.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beautiful dog Kai is! Very nice pictures!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh Kai you be still my heart,what a stunning young man you are.
I to love the blow over picture too,I feel your pain in cutting that beautiful coat off I had to cut Hershey down for summer as it is hot here already but I could not bring myslef to cut of his TK.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> Oh Kai you be still my heart,what a stunning young man you are.
> I to love the blow over picture too,I feel your pain in cutting that beautiful coat off I had to cut Hershey down for summer as it is hot here already but I could not bring myslef to cut of his TK.


Mind sharing with me how you blended in his TK with the shorter body? I've seen photos of dogs from the front like that, but never from the back. I don't want to loose Kai's full head of hair either!!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

He is stunning...just lovely to look at and I think your grooming is wonderful!


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Kai is so beautiful.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> Mind sharing with me how you blended in his TK with the shorter body? I've seen photos of dogs from the front like that, but never from the back. I don't want to loose Kai's full head of hair either!!!


I've searched for pictures like that with no luck. I'm just starting to grow Pie's TK but don't want her to wear a fur coat all summer.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Love him! Don't really have experience with keeping coat on a poodle vs shaving it short. Ella is the first poodle we've kept it long on and since she's being shown right now she'll be kept in a longer trim until she finishes. My afghans I've never shaved them down and I live in southern AZ. They do fine with their fur coats, I just notice that they are not extremely active during the hottest part of the day but around dusk/night they are maniacs outside.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Ixion said:


> Love him! Don't really have experience with keeping coat on a poodle vs shaving it short. Ella is the first poodle we've kept it long on and since she's being shown right now she'll be kept in a longer trim until she finishes. My afghans I've never shaved them down and I live in southern AZ. They do fine with their fur coats, I just notice that they are not extremely active during the hottest part of the day but around dusk/night they are maniacs outside.


Maybe I'll just play it by ear, watch him close. We do lots of walking in the summer, so I'm worried about that with a long coat, plus he will be in the lake everyday. I guess much will depend on my willingness to deal with it.


----------

